# Máy massage lưng chính hãng giá bao nhiêu?



## thietbiyte24h (12/3/22)

Máy massage lưng là lựa chọn của không ít người thường xuyên bị những cơn đau lưng ghé thăm. Tuy nhiên, trước một số lượng lớn mẫu mã và chủng loại, nhiều người không khỏi băn khoăn không biết lựa chọn sản phẩm phù hợp và máy massage lưng chính hãng giá bao nhiêu? Bài viết sau sẽ gỡ rối giúp bạn.

*Giới thiệu chung về máy massage lưng*

Máy massage lưng là giải pháp thay thế cho liệu pháp xoa bóp, bấm huyệt trị liệu tại các spa hoặc trung tâm vật lý trị liệu. Máy thường áp dụng các công nghệ massage hiện đại để tạo ra các chế độ massage chuyên sâu, giúp tăng khả năng trị liệu đau nhức lưng.

Sản phẩm máy massage lưng cầm tay được thiết kế mô phỏng các động tác xoa bóp, bấm huyệt của tay lên các huyệt vị trên cơ thể. Động cơ chạy bằng điện với nhiều chế độ, cường độ massage khác nhau.

Cấu tạo bên trong là các viên bi có thể xoay tròn, nhấn, đấm như bàn tay. Bên cạnh đó, một số loại máy cũng được tích hợp tia hồng ngoại giúp thúc đẩy toàn hoàn máu, phù hợp dùng trong ngày trời lạnh.





Ngoài công dụng điều trị đau nhức lưng, một số nghiên cứu đã chứng minh sử dụng máy massage lưng còn có tác dụng rất tốt lên hệ tuần hoàn của cơ thể, giúp cho các mạch máu được khơi thông, máu sẽ được lưu thông nhanh đến các chi, làm giảm cảm giác tê bì chân tay khi phải ngồi nhiều.

Sử dụng máy massage thắt lưng thường xuyên sẽ giúp bạn xua tan mệt mỏi, tạo cảm giác thoải mái sau một ngày dài làm việc căng thẳng.

*Máy massage lưng chính hãng giá bao nhiêu?*

Máy massage lưng rất đa dạng về mẫu mã, chủng loại nên thiết bị này cũng được bán với nhiều mức giá khác nhau. Trên thị trường, giá máy massage lưng một số thương hiệu được khách hàng đánh giá cao là các thương hiệu từ Nhật, Đức,...

Máy massage lưng chính hãng của các thương hiệu này dao động từ 1 - 5 triệu đồng tùy thương hiệu, thiết kế và chức năng. Với khoảng giá này, bạn sẽ dễ dàng chọn được chiếc máy massage lưng tốt, phù hợp với mục đích sử dụng và điều kiện kinh tế của gia đình mình.

Trên đây là một số thông tin về sản phẩm máy massage lưng để bạn có thể chọn được sản phẩm phù hợp và trả lời câu hỏi máy massage lưng chính hãng giá bao nhiêu. Hy vọng sau bài viết bạn đã có thông tin để lựa chọn chiếc máy massage lưng chính hãng, chất lượng


----------



## Trần Thế Hiển (12/3/22)

TRẺ HỌC TRỰC TUYẾN SAO CHO AN TOÀN 
Tình hình học tập trực tuyến tại nhà vẫn đang tiếp tục tại các tỉnh thành lớn cả nước. Việc học tập của các con gắn liền với máy tính, laptop khiến các bố mẹ luôn phải lo lắng về việc con không chịu học mà con sa ngã vào:
 Game online, các loại game bạo lực
 Web đen,  nội dung không lành mạnh
 Các trang web lừa đảo, dính virus
 GIẢI PHÁP NÀO CHO BỐ MẸ 
Công ty TNHH Phần mềm VTEC Software phát triển sản phẩm VAPU - BẢO VỆ & KIỂM SOÁT MÁY TÍNH khi trẻ đang học tập.
TÍNH NĂNG MÀ VAPU HỖ TRỢ BỐ MẸ:
 Quản lý cho phép khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính và truy cập internet
 Tự động chặn tất cả hơn 30.000 web đen,  game online
 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội, youtube
 Theo dõi nhật ký sử dụng của của con
 Chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính và gửi email báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
 Tự động chặn tất cả các Game offline cài trong máy tính
 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
...và còn nhiều tính năng khác nữa tùy theo nhu cầu của bố mẹ
---
Mức chi phí cực kỳ rẻ cho một phần mềm giúp "thanh lọc" sạch máy tính, để con chuyên tâm học hành, chỉ #500K/năm, tương đương #42k/ tháng rẻ hơn bữa ăn sáng của gia đình.
>>> VAPU cam kết:  Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !  Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !  Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !LIÊN HỆ NGAY:
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
 Hotline:   Mrs. Ngọc: 0968.909.203
Website: Vapu.com.vn


----------

